# Something From Exotic Blanks



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought some of the spalted maple stabilized blanks from Ed and Dawn and couldn't decide what color to use first so I tried 6 of them. This is the results. I finished it up with 8 coats of thin CA and then micromesh to 12000 and added a coat of Ren wax. The kit is a Zen.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 16, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous pen Neil, great finish and pics! Watch out for the shine line being too evident so it doesn`t block out the veiwing of a great blank!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 16, 2009)

Outstanding Neil ! Your Herringbone work is fantastic . Great looking pen and finish .


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 16, 2009)

It didn't look like THAT when it left here!!!

Really extraordinary, Neil!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dontcha just hate it when you can't make up your mind?

Looks good!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> It didn't look like THAT when it left here!!!
> 
> Really extraordinary, Neil!!!


 
 Sorry Ed, I cut some open to see what they looked like on the inside and forgot how they went back together. :biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Jun 16, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Sorry Ed, I cut some open to see what they looked like on the inside and forgot how they went back together. :biggrin:


I think you did a fine job piecing them back together.  Nice work!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 16, 2009)

Show Off!!! Seriously, Neil that is outfrickinstanding.  Awesome work.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Jun 16, 2009)

Dang, Neil, that's awesome.  Can you come to Houston and show me how to use a bandsaw?  I thought I knew how to use one until I saw some of your handi-work.


----------



## CaptG (Jun 16, 2009)

That is one, or maybe six?, good looking pen, pens?  Nice job Neil.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 16, 2009)

Ah......it'll do.:yawn:


----------



## woodchip (Jun 16, 2009)

Super nice pen.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice work on that pen.  Super quality on the herringbone pattern.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 16, 2009)

super sweet looking pen Neil


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome pen Neil, but you suck!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jun 16, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Awesome pen Neil, but you suck!



So what are you trying to say? :tongue:


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW, you sure done that one proud son!!! I love it! What a finish!!!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 16, 2009)

Sorry Neil, there was a recall just issued on that batch of blanks. Please send them back!




Awesome work!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fantastic pen Neil but the shine line in the photo is covering too much of the blank for me to see it well . Send it to me so I can get the full effect of the blank and finish in person 

I promise I'll send it right back .... in a few years :biggrin:


----------



## David M (Jun 16, 2009)

very nice ... any left over peaces you want to send my way ?


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2009)

Mudpuppie said:


> very nice ... any left over peaces you want to send my way ?


 I am actually making some that I plan to put up for sale.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> Sorry Neil, there was a recall just issued on that batch of blanks. Please send them back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hate recalls. I'll get them back to you as soon as I can visit mars. :biggrin:


Thank you all, I enjoyed making this one.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful pen! Gorgeous colors, great segmenting, perfect finish and very nice photos - you're a 4-tool penmaker.




wolftat said:


> I am actually making some that I plan to put up for sale.



Hope the recall won't set you back on this plan.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2009)

thewishman said:


> Beautiful pen! Gorgeous colors, great segmenting, perfect finish and very nice photos - you're a 4-tool penmaker.
> 
> Thank you very much.
> 
> ...


 
I have no recall on that matter.:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Fantastic pen Neil but the shine line in the photo is covering too much of the blank for me to see it well . Send it to me so I can get the full effect of the blank and finish in person
> 
> I promise I'll send it right back .... in a few years :biggrin:


 Okay, I'll get it right out to you.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome work Neil.  

Now stop making those 360 degree herringbones. They make my head hurt trying to figure them out  :biggrin:


----------



## mickr (Jun 17, 2009)

at first I was confused..I was looking for dyed maple (one color)..holy cow, it hit me you herringboned 'em..ZOWIE fantastic..great work


----------



## wolftat (Jun 17, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Awesome work Neil.
> 
> Now stop making those 360 degree herringbones. They make my head hurt trying to figure them out :biggrin:


 Funny thing about that, I thought I was copying something you made?


----------



## Gentleman jack (Jun 23, 2009)

That's pretty cool, how much? I want it.


----------



## artme (Jun 23, 2009)

An eyecatcher and headturner. Beautiful!!!:star::star::star::star:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 23, 2009)

Gentleman jack said:


> That's pretty cool, how much? I want it.


 I'll make one for you, but this one is gone. Sorry


----------



## Munsterlander (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome.

Does anybody sell blanks already sliced and diced like that?  Very nice!


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 23, 2009)

That is one very sharp pen!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep!!! I figured it out........................................................................











I can't do that !!!!!!!​


----------



## CSue (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow!

Everything else has been said . . . 'cept . . . 

WOW!
 ;-)


----------



## bitshird (Jun 23, 2009)

Dang Diggty Dawg That is outa sight, over the top Neil.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 24, 2009)

Who would have thought that one pen like this could cause so many people to start thinking?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 24, 2009)

wolftat said:


> Who would have thought that one pen like this could cause so many people to start thinking?


 
I wouldn't have thought it , and I'm not thinking . I know where to get 'em ! :biggrin:


----------



## Rmartin (Jul 3, 2009)

The segmenting is excellent, but I'm curious about the pen parts. Is that a kit, or did you make that yourself?

uh oh, I just re-checked and see you did give the kit name, Zen.


----------

